# Can hay be left on field ?



## new hayfarmer (Jun 27, 2015)

I cut a field and baled most of it (only just as kept having periods of rain) but one side was shaded by tree's and wasnt dry enough and had to be left. It was a very heavy crop.

I tried to mow it but it just wound round my mower.

Im now thinking that I either need to bale it just to get it off the field (the hay wont be any good now as its been rained on so much) or just leave it.

Im worried if I leave it it will kill the grass beneath it and then get a ton of weeds next year.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It would be best to get it off your field to keep from smothering your existing grass.....bale it for mulch or bale it and just place in a area that has poor soil, or erosion and let it break down.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

Your best option is to always get it off the field.

I have in the past gone in with hay that has had multiple rains on it and bush hogged it down. This works, but you will be tedding / raking up some old hay on your next cut. A lot of this will shatter, but some will make it into the bale, and the hay will be dusty. Not a problem if you are feeding it to your own animals.

Another option is to wait for a windy day and go in with a forage harvester and chop and blow it across the field. This works better than a bush hog, and the finer chop allows it to fall mostly to the ground. You will have to ted / rake a bit higher on next cut if you start picking up the old hay.

Good luck. Get it off the field if you can.


----------



## farmero (Sep 23, 2013)

Similar problems here, I rolled it up and pushed it into the woods. You will be amazed how much you can push with a frontend loader once it is rolled up.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Think this one over. Yes you will feel better seeing a clean field. Yes your following cutting will be "cleaner" of crop residue. What will some dead stems in product cost you vs removal cost? Eventually you will see a return of all nutrients to the soil if left on. I calculate somewhere between $25-$50 percent ton of fertility value depending on yield and fertilizer price. I have done all mentioned methods this year. Don't know which is best but think kit killing existing stand from smothering may be over done.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

If it gets dry enough and there's no chance of a wildfire..............well, you know.


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

I have a novel to write about this very problem.....

Is it in windrows, tedded, or raked?


----------

